# Echo CS-490



## RandyinTN (Mar 25, 2017)

Greetings and my first post. Joined this forum to learn more about chain saws as my Huskie 435 bite the dust and went to the dumpster yesterday. 
We live in the middle of 42 acres of white and red oak so that is what I'll be cutting. After finishing the pile of logs the contractor left me (almost done) will cut roughly 2 cords per year. I already own a Stihl 441C-M with a 25 inch bar for the bigger stuff. My long term plan is to own 3 saws, the 441, a "medium", and eventually a small 30-35cc model with a 14-16 inch bar.

Been researching a lot the last few days and at first wanted a Stihl Farm Boss. But after discovering the Echo line am impressed with their features, metal case and lighter weight. 

What do you think? Will the CS-490 be a good choice for me? Home Depot is an hour away but the price is good after military discount, $320.


----------



## grack (Mar 25, 2017)

I really like mine 490 great saw but for essentially the 
same price you could have a rebadged dolmar 5105 called a maruyama from amazon 329.99 shipped


----------



## grack (Mar 25, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Greetings and my first post. Joined this forum to learn more about chain saws as my Huskie 435 bite the dust and went to the dumpster yesterday.
> We live in the middle of 42 acres of white and red oak so that is what I'll be cutting. After finishing the pile of logs the contractor left me (almost done) will cut roughly 2 cords per year. I already own a Stihl 441C-M with a 25 inch bar for the bigger stuff. My long term plan is to own 3 saws, the 441, a "medium", and eventually a small 30-35cc model with a 14-16 inch bar.
> 
> Been researching a lot the last few days and at first wanted a Stihl Farm Boss. But after discovering the Echo line am impressed with their features, metal case and lighter weight.
> ...


Welcome to the site thank you for your service i own three echo's for over four years and they are keeper's really like them i ported one of the 590s and it really woke it up but they run great with just a muff mod and retune i run a 24 on a 590 a 18 on my 490 good reliable saws the maruyama version is about 200.00 cheaper then buying a dolmar or makita version they weren't available when i bought my echo's i just think it's a better deal personally.


----------



## James Miller (Mar 25, 2017)

I like my 490 good reliable saw.


----------



## RandyinTN (Mar 25, 2017)

Good information so far. The one thing that always confuses me is buying replacement chains. Home Depot wants $32 for a chain and that seems really high to me. What are some other options that are less expensive? Mostly cutting oak and will be staying with the 20 inch bar.


----------



## grack (Mar 25, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Good information so far. The one thing that always confuses me is buying replacement chains. Home Depot wants $32 for a chain and that seems really high to me. What are some other options that are less expensive? Mostly cutting oak and will be staying with the 20 inch bar.


Left coast supply has treated me great on chain just get the info off the bar echo's have an unusual link count compared to other brands no biggie lc will hook you up with whatever dl count you need bailey's has been good too.


----------



## grack (Mar 25, 2017)

Echo red armor 40/1 has been excellent in the over 15 saws i run here's a pic of 4 years on it for my 590 i tore it down to port it looked new still yet.


----------



## grack (Mar 25, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Good information so far. The one thing that always confuses me is buying replacement chains. Home Depot wants $32 for a chain and that seems really high to me. What are some other options that are less expensive? Mostly cutting oak and will be staying with the 20 inch bar.


I've bought bar and chain combos for that price that's ridiculous i will search when i get a chance for a good price on chain my local stihl dealer has the buy one get one half off deal now and he will make whatever i want up but not all dealer's will do that.


----------



## RandyinTN (Mar 25, 2017)

Whats the opinion of these chains:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/172093198752?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I hope I am not violating any forum policies by posting the link


----------



## grack (Mar 25, 2017)

The lpx I've used and like haven't. Used those.


----------



## rburg (Mar 25, 2017)

Good to see another Randy from TN on the forum. I haven't run a 490, but they are nice and lightweight.


----------



## Como (Mar 25, 2017)

I have the 590, they are slightly heavier than a pro Stihl etc equivalent, but I am mainly using it for bucking. Baileys 10 pack will get your chain price down to $10, they take a 70 link chain rather than the usual 72.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 25, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Whats the opinion of these chains:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172093198752?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I hope I am not violating any forum policies by posting the link



The bpx is basically your low kick back. On my 490's I run 20lpx072 with 18" and 20lpx078 with 20". Not the most aggressive chain but cuts well. I'm not a pro but cut 10-15 cords a year, mostly dead oak and dead ash. Pleased with these Oregon chains.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 25, 2017)

BPX is semi chisel and LPX is chisel. BPX is excellent chain that will hold up well in real world firewood cutting. The little ramped drive links don't slow it down at all.


----------



## drf255 (Mar 26, 2017)

The 490 is a good saw. I ported one and it was quite a little powerhouse.


----------



## row.man (Mar 26, 2017)

I've run my 490 for a couple years now. Got a great deal on it at a local home depot, somebody returned it still looking new. 
Compared to my old husky 460, the 490 runs much faster, and seems to have a little more powerl. The 490 seems to rev higher.
I use the 590 for my heavy cutting and felling, the 490 is for smaller bucking and limbing mostly, but I often turn to the 490 to keep cutting a little longer when the 590 runs out of gas or needs to be sharpened. 
The 490 and 590 seem to rev about as fast, the 590 just has more guts when you stick it into the big wood.
I get my replacement chains on Amazon, cheaper, and free shipping with prime


----------



## grack (Mar 26, 2017)

row.man said:


> I've run my 490 for a couple years now. Got a great deal on it at a local home depot, somebody returned it still looking new.
> Compared to my old husky 460, the 490 runs much faster, and seems to have a little more powerl. The 490 seems to rev higher.
> I use the 590 for my heavy cutting and felling, the 490 is for smaller bucking and limbing mostly, but I often turn to the 490 to keep cutting a little longer when the 590 runs out of gas or needs to be sharpened.
> The 490 and 590 seem to rev about as fast, the 590 just has more guts when you stick it into the big wood.
> I get my replacement chains on Amazon, cheaper, and free shipping with prime


I bought some of the upstart chain for my 590 couldn't find any for my 490 it's been good so far seems to hold an edge good doesn't stretch much and was nice and sharp out of the box 60.00 free ship for a six pack 3/8 .50 full chisel.


----------



## RandyinTN (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the input. A little confused on the responses for the chains.
Yea or nay on the Ebay bulk pack? 3 or 4 extra chains should last me a few years.
Or please feel free to post a link to a comparable chain that is a better buy.
Thanks


----------



## grack (Mar 26, 2017)

That's a decent deal i would buy it I've never bought bad chain from them.


----------



## row.man (Mar 26, 2017)

I can't see needing that many chains for quite a while, but if the cost is a big concern for you, it can make sense.
My local home depots that carry the 490 and 590 (not all do) also have the Oregon brand chain for a few dollars less. As far as I know the Echo branded chain is also made by Oregon.
I'm not super worried about getting the chain super cheap when I put down over $200 for the saw


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 26, 2017)

I get my 20lpx072g 18" chain from a guy on EBay for $43.75 shipped for 3, they're Oregon. Never had a problem. If you have a 20" bar then it's 20lpx078g.


----------



## RandyinTN (Mar 27, 2017)

I contacted 3 local Echo dealers today. My hope was one would match Home Depot pricing. Unfortunately none of them would so a trip to HD is in my near future.


----------



## grack (Mar 27, 2017)

All I've done to mine is dual port the muffler pulled the limiters and retuned really woke it up they have a pretty restricted muffler it ran ok out of the box just couldn't breath.


----------



## row.man (Mar 29, 2017)

The simple muffler mod is to remove the restrictor pipe from the exhaust port, and open up the guard over spark screen. 
Wakes up the saw


----------



## James Miller (Mar 29, 2017)

row.man said:


> View attachment 568837
> The simple muffler mod is to remove the restrictor pipe from the exhaust port, and open up the guard over spark screen.
> Wakes up the saw



That's how I did mine decent gain. Probly Gona dual port it with a husky deflector on the other side and no screens.


----------



## RandyinTN (Apr 1, 2017)

Dealer in Knoxville was having their annual 1 day 20% off sale today so picked up a CS-490 with 20 inch bar for $279. Also grabbed a Echo leaf blower as we need one this fall. Might be a month or so until I fire up the saw. If this Echo turns out to be a good one plan on buying a 30-35cc saw next season to round out what we need.
Appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Chashowlett (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's how you make it run, check out my post on how to make free bar adapters. it's for sale too

y


----------



## Brownthumb (Mar 28, 2020)

ECHO CS-490 Chainsaw - New - tools - by owner - sale


For Sale is my Echo CS-490 Chainsaw: 20" Bar & Chain, 50cc Motor, current model year, brand...



allentown.craigslist.org




my kid wants to buy this one, is it a good deal. I think so but he has 19 running saws in the basement to choose from.


----------



## stubnail67 (Mar 28, 2020)

thats a great deal wow!!!!


----------



## Brownthumb (Mar 31, 2020)

He just got back to me and said he removed the wrong listing.
He sold that one but has a nib 400 for 175.
I like clams but not clamshell chainsaws. I Told him I will pass on that one.


----------

